# kirkel - felsenpfad?



## dubbel (26. Juli 2002)

wer kann mir mal sagen, welcher teil vom felsenpfad gefahren werden darf und was gesperrt ist? 
da gab's doch mal schilder, aber irgendwie weiss keiner was genaues...


----------



## dorfbewohner (29. Juli 2002)

Weiß nicht was da erlaubt ist, aber da sind doch ein zwei schöne Wege wo du auch so fahren kannst, so Trampelpfade....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (30. Juli 2002)

Felsenpfad ist meines Wissens komplett für Biker verboten

Gruß Jobal


----------



## Team.Ghost (30. Juli 2002)

Mal ehrlich... wen interessierts! Wenn man nicht gerade einen Wanderer über den Haufen fährt wird wohl keiner was dagegen haben dort zu fahren. Während der Woche ist da eh nix los. Und kaputt machen kann man auch nichts. Kleine Bäume die man platt machen würde gibt´s dort ja keine, oder irre ich mich???

Grüsse aus´m Saarland


----------



## dubbel (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Team.Ghost _
> *Mal ehrlich... wen interessierts! *


...z.B. den Förster oder alle andern, die noch mehr wege aus verdruss sperren. 

(klar, in der woche isses okay, merkt eh keiner)


----------



## Jobal (31. Juli 2002)

@team ghost

unter der Woche juckts wirklich keinen, ich würde halt am WE die Finger davon lassen. Sonst sperren sie noch mehr Wege.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## Team.Ghost (31. Juli 2002)

@jobal

Da hast du vollkommen recht. Unter der Woche kann man da echt gut fahren. Am WE sind eh zu viele Spaziergänger unterwegs, da machts sowieso keinen Spaß, ganz davon abgesehen, dass es verboten ist.


----------



## dubbel (31. Juli 2002)

tja, da sind wir wieder beim anfang: welcher teil is gesperrt?
ganz oder von - bis?


----------



## Schlickrutscher (4. August 2002)

hi, schaut mal nach bei
www.bikeaholic.de
Fragt den Macher der Site (Klaus), weil der dei "Pädscher" rund um Kirkel im Schlaf kennt und diese auch Pflegt und frei hält.


----------



## Heidi (7. August 2002)

Jo,stimmt,während der Woche jucktz null wenn ma da biket.Am We. kanns mo ne rüge geben aber...ppppfffffffrtz.Gesperrt sind se bis zu dieser Haarnadelkurve links...
Ma was annerse..wo ihr rumbiket...hier in Losheim und umgebung is Felsenwege³

Döschen leer

mf*G* H.E.I.D.I.


----------



## Team.Ghost (8. August 2002)

Bin meistens in Kirkel, St. Ingbert und Umgebung am Start! Is echt super dort! 
Wie wär´s mal mit´ner gemeinsamen Tour?
Was geht in Losheim so ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eggmanie (12. August 2002)

Hmmm na ja,das is ja das schlimme-in Losheim geht echt nichts ab nur die Trails hier sind genial.Eigentlich gibts hier keine Biker ausser uns (Heidi und mich).
Wir müssen echt mal was hier abmschen,das währe oki!!!
Ansonsten mit Wiseman einen termin machen um in SB zu fahren-treffen dann im Bürgerpark.

C ya

Sascha


----------



## Schlickrutscher (13. August 2002)

Hi an die Losheimer, bzw Bergener Gang. Wie wär´s mal mit ner Freeriding Tour im Lückner???? Könnten uns in Reimsbach am Marktplatz treffen. 
Gehen normal immer Di um 17.30 oder Fr um 15.15 fahren
Ab und zu auch Monclair/Cloef/Nohn.
Also wenn ihr Bock habt meldet euch bei mir.
[email protected]
VORSICHT: Downhills nur für geübte!!!!!! 
mfg Chris


----------



## eggmanie (14. August 2002)

Gesetzt dem falle ich darf werbung (die ausnahmsweise mal nicht lügt) für den Lückner (bei Oppen) machen....WOW!!!!! Kann ich nur empfehlen.Trotz der tatsache das ich mich null auskenne (heute premiere) hatte ich echt 'ne menge menge spass da oben.Was für ein geiler Spielplatz!!!!!

CU at the trails!!

Sascha


----------



## chaoskid (18. August 2002)

gesperrt ist glaub ich der längste zusammenhängende pfadabschnitt zwischen der Abzweigung vom breiten waldweg unten im hang und der Abzweigung oben auf'm "Berg". dort stehen glaub ich auch die entsprechenden schilder. der rest ist ja so ein gemisch aus pfaden und waldwegen und ist auf jeden fall nicht verboten. hab dort keine schilder entdeckt. samstags kann man ziemlich ungestört fahren, nur sonntags ist's zu voll. auf der höhe gibt's noch so ein geologischer lehrpfad, kurz vorher zweigt ein schöner rundweg ab (gekenzeichnet mit ner wildsau). der ist länger, geht öfters bergab, und dort verirrt sich auch kaum ein wanderer hin. nur vorsicht, manchmal etwas unübersichtlich. irgendwann kommt man wieder gegenüber der burg raus. wenn man auf dem ersten waldweg aus kirkel raus nicht nach rechts zum felsenpfad hin abbiegt, sondern weiter geradeaus fährt, kommt man nach 3 oder 4 kilometern auf den schmetterlingspfad 
(gekennzeichnet ... na mit was wohl). auch ganz nett, am anfang etwas öde, gegen ende für unserer verhältnisse gut.

aber was ist das alles gegen die alpen ... heul, leider ist der urlaub auch schon wieder rum. empfehlung für alle, die mal wieder richtung lago am fernpass im stau stehen. kurz vor der passhöhe rechts am rasthaus raus, bike raus und den wanderweg zum blindsee runter, 1x rund und straße wieder hoch, geilhochdrei, danach sitzt man mit einem fetten grinsen im auto,
stau? egal, man träumt nur noch und ist schon warm für den lago. probiert's aus.


----------



## gemorje (6. März 2003)

der felsenpfad is eigentlich ganz lustig.
ich versteh gar nicht wieso der für biker gesperrt ist.....okay, es geht seitlich einen steilen hang runter....na und?
ein kumpel hats sogar schonmal geschafft runterzufallen....tja....das passiert wenn man zur falschen seite absteigt. ein bisschen schwund ist immer.
hab auch noch nie erlebt dass mich einer mal dumm angemacht hätte....ja, okay sätze wie "ohh leck, der do hatt se jo nemmeh all" kommen öfters mal, doch damit kann ich leben.


----------



## campyonly (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *wer kann mir mal sagen, welcher teil vom felsenpfad gefahren werden darf und was gesperrt ist?
> da gab's doch mal schilder, aber irgendwie weiss keiner was genaues... *



Du mußt nur "richtig" rum fahern: Im Uhrzeigersinn (hinter der Burg hoch, Gemsenpfad bis ganz nach oben und dann nach rechts unter dem Felsen einsteigen) - Dann kommst Du an KEINEM Verbotsschild vorbei! 

(geht auch bei den Güdinger Felsenwegen)

Und wenn doch: Völlig egal!!!! 

Also wirklich......

Sind hier ja nicht am Pasubio, wo sie dich vom Rad ziehen...

Ich würd's halt nur nicht im Sommer Sonntag Mittags fahren!

Grüße,

Campyonly

P.S.: Wir fahren da regelmäßig - schließ' Dich doch einfach mal an. Siehe Forum RV-Blitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (7. März 2003)

> Ich würd's halt nur nicht im Sommer Sonntag Mittags fahren!


och, alles kein thema...manchmal nervt das warten halt wenn man nicht mehr weiterkommet


----------



## dubbel (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gemorje _
> *
> och, alles kein thema...manchmal nervt das warten halt wenn man nicht mehr weiterkommet *



leute, hört auf mit dem scheiss. 

wenn keiner rumläuft, isses ja egal, aber nicht zwischen den wanderern rumfahren. 

muss nicht sein.


----------

